# mettre des films sur l'ipad d'un ami



## apple78310 (26 Juin 2011)

bonjour
je souhaite mettre des films (ou séries TV) sur l'ipad d'un ami depuis mon ordinateur.
mon problème est donc de ne passer que les films vers l'ipad, sans tout synchroniser avec ma bibliothèque.
merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2011)

Il faut pour cela que ton ami ai au préalable autoriser la gestion manuelle du iPad sur son iTunes qu'il utilise habituellement. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, tout sera effacé.


----------



## apple78310 (26 Juin 2011)

aie...
je ne pense pas que cela ai été fait...
n'est-il pas possible de le faire depuis mon ordinateur?

en tout cas, merci de ta réponse


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2011)

Et non, pas possible de le faire depuis ton ordinateur, car cela signifierait au préalable que tu effaces sa bibliothèque pour mettre la tienne.

Désolé.


----------



## regsam (29 Juin 2011)

La solution est simple : Tu branches l'iPad de ton ami sur ton ordinateur et tu ouvres iTunes.  Ensuite , tu refuses bien sûr l'invite qui te demande de remplacer les données. 
Après cela, tu cliques sur l'onglet Apps et tu descends jusqu'à la dernière partie appelée Documents, en bas de la fenêtre. 
Il faudrait trouver dans la liste des apps de la colonne de gauche, l'application nommée Oplayer HD. ( si elle n'y est pas, il faut l'installer sur son iPad ). D'après mon expérience , c'est la seule qui lit tous les films avec leurs sous-titres, c'est pourquoi je te la conseille vivement. 
Une fois installée et visible dans cette colonne de gauche des apps, il suffit d'y glisser tes films en les sélectionnant tous à la fois. 
Voilà, ce n'est pas plus compliqué que cela. 

Un seul bémol : si tes films ont été achetés sur iTunes, tu devras donner ton mot de passe à ton ami. 
Tous les autres dvix se liseront tres bien sans problème , même avec les sous- titres.


----------

